# Anybody got a Qooker tap?



## Globalti (29 Nov 2020)

Another bright idea that looks like a disaster in waiting - we supplied one of these to our plumber who handed it to his apprentice and told him to crack on. Last thing I saw the lad was sitting on the floor surrounded by bits and staring at the instruction booklet with a bemused air. It's all gone in but there's a cable hanging down with a jack plug on it, which doesn't fill me with confidence that the job has been done right.

If it has been messed up, can the tap still function as a normal tap?

The cooker hood extractor has a freezing cold draft coming down it because they just cut out the core, stuck a plastic pipe through without any sealant and stuck a plastic grille on the outside. Followers of my breakdown thread will understand that this all fills me with a deep feeling of dread about this house build.


----------



## raleighnut (29 Nov 2020)

Globalti said:


> Another bright idea that looks like a disaster in waiting - we supplied one of these to our plumber who handed it to his apprentice and told him to crack on. Last thing I saw the lad was sitting on the floor surrounded by bits and staring at the instruction booklet with a bemused air. It's all gone in but there's a cable hanging down with a jack plug on it, which doesn't fill me with confidence that the job has been done right.
> 
> If it has been messed up, can the tap still function as a normal tap?
> 
> The cooker hood extractor has a freezing cold draft coming down it because they just cut out the core, stuck a plastic pipe through without any sealant and stuck a plastic grille on the outside. Followers of my breakdown thread will understand that this all fills me with a deep feeling of dread about this house build.


It needs a 'one way' vent valve to stop air being blown in, something like this.


----------



## bikingdad90 (29 Nov 2020)

In relation to the cooker hood, get a plasterer in to make good the damage round the vent exit area otherwise it’ll be an entrance point for cold, creepie crawlies and little animals into the house.


----------



## Globalti (29 Nov 2020)

Oh god... mice.


----------



## OldShep (29 Nov 2020)

Had to Google what they are. https://www.quooker.co.uk/downloads Simple enough to fit. The only alarm bell I had was a minimum pressure of two bar. Scottish water only guarantee one bar so I hope youre in a good pressure area.


----------



## jowwy (29 Nov 2020)

Can’t we just add this to the other thread @Moderators


----------



## Globalti (29 Nov 2020)

Next disaster... the kitchen worktops were fitted before anybody thought to plug in the integrated dishwasher. Now what? I remember seeing the plug and cable draped over a cabinet cross-member behind the dishwasher waiting to be plugged in.

I mentioned it to Mrs Gti and she flew at me. "The plumbers will do it, stop doubting their ability!"

The growing problem with this accursed project is that the kitchen supplier has supplied and fitted the kitchen and utility without bothering to tell the electrician or plumber where plugs, feeds and drains were needed. It's stuff like this, which is making me hate this whole miserable project.


----------



## OldShep (29 Nov 2020)

Should have been in the plans. If you’ve got no sockets below countertop level someone slipped up. 
Did you ever, as a couple, look at and approve the plans?


----------



## Archie_tect (29 Nov 2020)

The builder is competent, working to the architect's drawings- it will all have been coordinated- first fix will have positioned where everything had to go- second fix will; be finished during kitchen fitting, unless you chose and ordered the kitchen without checking the kitchen layout with the builder and architect.

Trust them- they know what they're doing. It will all work on handover.


----------



## Globalti (29 Nov 2020)

They do know what they're doing and can usually resolve a problem.


----------



## Globalti (29 Nov 2020)

OldShep said:


> Should have been in the plans. If you’ve got no sockets below countertop level someone slipped up.
> Did you ever, as a couple, look at and approve the plans?



Yes we did but the architect only did notional plans of the kitchen and utility. They were planned by a local guy who, it now turns out, has a dismal reputation for getting jobs finished. His product knowledge and CAD skills were good but actually fitting those designs was something else. 

We should have chosen what we wanted from Howdens and let the builder do the rest. On occasions when we have he's done a great job and everything is in stock.


----------



## BianchiVirgin (29 Nov 2020)

Globalti said:


> Another bright idea that looks like a disaster in waiting - we supplied one of these to our plumber who handed it to his apprentice and told him to crack on. Last thing I saw the lad was sitting on the floor surrounded by bits and staring at the instruction booklet with a bemused air. It's all gone in but there's a cable hanging down with a jack plug on it, which doesn't fill me with confidence that the job has been done right.
> 
> If it has been messed up, can the tap still function as a normal tap?
> 
> The cooker hood extractor has a freezing cold draft coming down it because they just cut out the core, stuck a plastic pipe through without any sealant and stuck a plastic grille on the outside. Followers of my breakdown thread will understand that this all fills me with a deep feeling of dread about this house build.


Jack plug plugs in to the top of the main unit and is to 'tell' the unit which tap function has been selected, mainly the boiling output.


----------



## jowwy (29 Nov 2020)

Globalti said:


> Yes we did but the architect only did notional plans of the kitchen and utility. They were planned by a local guy who, it now turns out, has a dismal reputation for getting jobs finished. His product knowledge and CAD skills were good but actually fitting those designs was something else.
> 
> We should have chosen what we wanted from Howdens and let the builder do the rest. On occasions when we have he's done a great job and everything is in stock.


Then let them get on with it, rather than second guessing their every move.......


----------



## raleighnut (29 Nov 2020)

Globalti said:


> Next disaster... the kitchen worktops were fitted before anybody thought to plug in the integrated dishwasher. Now what? I remember seeing the plug and cable draped over a cabinet cross-member behind the dishwasher waiting to be plugged in.
> 
> I mentioned it to Mrs Gti and she flew at me. "The plumbers will do it, stop doubting their ability!"
> 
> The growing problem with this accursed project is that the kitchen supplier has supplied and fitted the kitchen and utility without bothering to tell the electrician or plumber where plugs, feeds and drains were needed. It's stuff like this, which is making me hate this whole miserable project.



View: https://youtu.be/v1dvAxA9ib0


----------



## cyberknight (29 Nov 2020)

Mrs ck thinks they are an accident waiting to happen


----------



## irw (30 Nov 2020)

Globalti said:


> The cooker hood extractor has a freezing cold draft coming down it because they just cut out the core, stuck a plastic pipe through without any sealant and stuck a plastic grille on the outside. Followers of my breakdown thread will understand that this all fills me with a deep feeling of dread about this house build.



Are you sure there isn't a flap integrated into the actual extractor unit? There's one in ours, but it was pretty bad at letting a draught through around the edges (seemed to be a pretty poor design tbh). I sorted it by running a bead of silicone around where the 'flap' lands.


----------



## jowwy (1 Dec 2020)

first world problems hey........some would be happy just to have a roof over their head


----------



## straas (1 Dec 2020)

I don't think any electrician wouldn't know that sockets are needed below worktop level - it would be very very uncommon to put in a new kitchen and have the actual sockets for them above the worktop.


----------



## Randomnerd (1 Dec 2020)

jowwy said:


> first world problems hey........some would be happy just to have a roof over their head


As pretty much every thread on this site, really. I’m certain if I could look at your posting history, you would be opining on this or that frippery, and not droning on about hunger, housing, world debt, third world sanitation, and the plight of the rainforest.
I’m often sick of threads where the OP drones on about his awful life, and I’m thinking “FFS, if only I had those problems and not mine - what the F is he / she whinging about.” BUT, this is a public place where we are free to be ourselves and talk about our lives.
Chuck in a bit of humour maybe, if you want to call them out? You are being you, fair enough. Only, I’m not sure you’re adding to the debate.


----------

